# UK-M Clothing update



## Hera

I thought that people might appreciate an update...

...I had a chat with the boss today about progressing with clothing (now that we're more settled in our new home). The plan is to order a few different items for us to test out and if we are happy with the quality we'll post a poll to establish which items people most want.


----------



## Conscript

Cool, :bounce: I want a t-shirt, a hoody, some trunks, a jock strap and a pair of flip-flops lol

Glad you guys are more settled now!


----------



## Cam93

good string vest that isn't £40+ would be good! :lol:


----------



## Outtapped

I'm more than happy to test these for you Katy 

I'm a member of 3 gyms as well so plenty of advertisement for you


----------



## Moonbeam

Katy said:


> I thought that people might appreciate an update...
> 
> ...I had a chat with the boss today about progressing with clothing (now that we're more settled in our new home). The plan is to order a few different items for us to test out and if we are happy with the quality we'll post a poll to establish which items people most want.


Awesome.....get some sleevless tee's. I'l rep on stage with the band


----------



## Outtapped

Also do you know if lorian looked into the cost of also having a sponsor logo on them such as myprotein? Maybe just something small at the bottom of a tshirt. Would be great for reps


----------



## MRSTRONG

would be nice to have a vest for my comp in december i know of 4 guys off here that will be there too .


----------



## murphy2010

I'd definatly buy a few nice baggy shirts for the gym, maybe a string vest but im too small to wear one haha


----------



## Cythraul

I'd take a free hat.


----------



## Hera

WhySoSerious said:


> Also do you know if lorian looked into the cost of also having a sponsor logo on them such as myprotein? Maybe just something small at the bottom of a tshirt. Would be great for reps


He hasn't mentioned the idea but I'm sure he's open to it....I'll highlight it...



ewen said:


> would be nice to have a vest for my comp in december i know of 4 guys off here that will be there too .


I'll pass this on...


----------



## flinty90

Katy we tire of your excuses now get it sorted ok... you do realise your not allowed to crack on with your life until we get our merchandise dont you lol X


----------



## kites1664

would be interested in some stuff, as long as it's properly priced, not £30 for a t-shirt, I do know of a company that a kite club i'm in use and to give an example it costs £19.99 for a hoodie, with logos and can be personalised, so cheap as.


----------



## Greenspin

kites1664 said:


> would be interested in some stuff, as long as it's properly priced, not £30 for a t-shirt, I do know of a company that a kite club i'm in use and to give an example it costs £19.99 for a hoodie, with logos and can be personalised, so cheap as.


Im sure they will be reasonable with the prices. But I don't think just being cheap is the main criteria. Quality along with a decent price. I want to buy something that will last.


----------



## Milky

I would gladly purchase some..


----------



## Diegouru

Yeah, me too...


----------



## Tasty

Willy warmers please! Can mine just say UKM I don't think I could fit the word "muscle" on.


----------



## ConstantCut

I'd have a tshirt but what kind of timescales are we looking at?


----------



## Barker

Do want a few more stringer vests, dont even care if im not big enough for them i feel twice the size i actually am in them so they'll do nicely.


----------



## Lurgilurg

Do it in time for Christmas go on


----------



## kites1664

Greenspin said:


> Im sure they will be reasonable with the prices. But I don't think just being cheap is the main criteria. Quality along with a decent price. I want to buy something that will last.


I agree with that, don't just want cheap crap, the ones I am talking about last a couple of years and take a proper battering, so I maybe should have explained myself a bit better. I don;t mean just cheap, I suppose good value would be a better statement. Not the kind of £30 t shirt that is really only a £3, last 10 minutes, tshirt with a logo on it.

Am looking forward to seeing what they come up with for sure.


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787

I'd be interested in a couple t-shirts and a hat


----------



## Hera

Conscript said:


> Cool, :bounce: I want a t-shirt, a hoody, some trunks, a jock strap and a pair of flip-flops lol
> 
> Glad you guys are more settled now!


Thank you  Still doesn't feel like our home yet but I think that's normal.



ewen said:


> would be nice to have a vest for my comp in december i know of 4 guys off here that will be there too .


We did think that once we've tested them we'd get a few members to test some too...will definitely keep you in mind for that!!



Greenspin said:


> Im sure they will be reasonable with the prices. But I don't think just being cheap is the main criteria. Quality along with a decent price. I want to buy something that will last.


We'll be very reasonable!! I can assure you of that  And yes quality is essential...it's fairly easy to get cheap t-shirts with a print on but then the stitching can come apart and the logo peal and fade...that's what we want to avoid


----------



## paul81

Katy said:


> it's fairly easy to get cheap t-shirts with a print on but then the stitching can come apart and the logo peal and fade...that's what we want to avoid


indeed, we dont want no shabby, falling apart string vest, we want to wear our shirts with pride!!!!!

feel free to send me a freebie for experimental purposes


----------



## MRSTRONG

paul81 said:


> indeed, we dont want no shabby, falling apart string vest, we want to wear our shirts with pride!!!!!
> 
> feel free to send me a freebie for experimental purposes


dont think they gonna do kiddies size mate :lol:

although if they do it`ll be cheaper for ya


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> We did think that once we've tested them we'd get a few members to test some too...will definitely keep you in mind for that!!


thank you


----------



## paul81

ewen said:


> dont think they gonna do kiddies size mate :lol:
> 
> although if they do it`ll be cheaper for ya


was thinking about some cutting remark to really put you in your place........

but figured, your gonna hit middle spread sooner than me..... so i'm happy knowing that fact


----------



## Beats

Defo looking forward to seeing what sorta stuff your getting in i will defo be purchasing a few things!!


----------



## kites1664

I could model one in the "before" pics for the skinny git, who after wearing your miracle Tshirt for 4 weeks, put on 10 stone of pure lean mass......

Well that seems to be what most of the adverts do, worth a shot....

Actually seeing the way some guys throw weights around at my gym they could seriously do with having a look at this site, so will wear one for that reason alone.


----------



## MRSTRONG

kites1664 said:


> I could model one in the "before" pics for the skinny git, who after wearing your miracle Tshirt for 4 weeks, put on 10 stone of pure lean mass......
> 
> Well that seems to be what most of the adverts do, worth a shot....
> 
> Actually seeing the way some guys throw weights around at my gym they could seriously do with having a look at this site, so will wear one for that reason alone.


i was gonna say yes what a great idea babe but then seen your name is kites and not kittie :lol:


----------



## kites1664

ewen said:


> i was gonna say yes what a great idea babe but then seen your name is kites and not kittie :lol:


So sorry to disappoint you :lol:


----------



## Beats

New forum love

Ewen and Kites aka Kittie :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

i'd like a nice strappy number with a low neckline please.


----------



## TheThomo25

whats the chances of getting some of these hooded vests?


----------



## Mingster

I'll happily test any clothing to check on it's suitability for the more mature members of the board


----------



## jake87

i will buy a tshirt as long as it doesnt turn into a completely different shape after the first wash


----------



## flinty90

jake87 said:


> i will buy a tshirt as long as it doesnt turn into a completely different shape after the first wash


cool transformer t shirt !!!!


----------



## Vickky

i do hope theres going to be some girls ones...!? can never get any nice girls vests.!?!?!?


----------



## Outtapped

Vickky said:


> i do hope theres going to be some girls ones...!? can never get any nice girls vests.!?!?!?


No so she just steals my monster gym hoody instead


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Sharps box:cowboy:


----------



## Fullhouse

flinty90 said:


> cool transformer t shirt !!!!


Yeah the ones that go short and wide


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> cool transformer t shirt !!!!


Ok then, it's settled, we all want one of these. My selective reading comprehension has solidified it


----------



## bally

Is there any update as to when the clothing is coming out ?


----------



## Suprakill4

bally said:


> Is there any update as to when the clothing is coming out ?


Wish there was been waiting ages


----------



## 2004mark

bally said:


> Is there any update as to when the clothing is coming out ?


No mate... otherwise it'd be on here :whistling:


----------



## Beats

Get the finger oot UK-M lol :thumb:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Any updates?


----------



## MRSTRONG

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Any updates?


uk-m are growing cotton to make the gear ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

They're cultivating the silk worms


----------



## Hera

I'm sorry guys but we still haven't ordered the samples for us to try ourselves. In all honesty, without going into personal details, it's just because outside of this forum we have a lot going on and we're trying prioritise. Realistically it won't be til next year when we can really get the ball rolling.


----------



## MrLong

Thanks for update katy!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

no sweat! only teasing.


----------



## UKLifter88

T-Shirt and a sweatshirt for me


----------



## Tombo

Cheers for the update


----------



## Hera

Right people, after a discussion with Lorian we've agreed that as he's far more busy than me I'll take on the repsonsibility of clothing (under his supervision of course). So, I have the catalogues on my desk and I'm going to pick out a vest and t-shirt for Lorian and I each. I'll get them printed and test them out for the new year. If by the new year they've worn and washed we'll be setting up an e-commerce shop (already in the making) as part of UK-M through which we'll start selling them.

Once we're happy with how that goes I'll post a poll with various other products e.g. shorts, joggers, hoodies, bags etc we'll see which are the most popular and then sell them too 

How does that all sound?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> Right people, after a discussion with Lorian we've agreed that as he's far more busy than me I'll take on the repsonsibility of clothing (under his supervision of course). So, I have the catalogues on my desk and I'm going to pick out a vest and t-shirt for Lorian and I each. I'll get them printed and test them out for the new year. If by the new year they've worn and washed we'll be setting up an e-commerce shop (already in the making) as part of UK-M through which we'll start selling them.
> 
> Once we're happy with how that goes I'll post a poll with various other products e.g. shorts, joggers, hoodies, bags etc we'll see which are the most popular and then sell them too
> 
> How does that all sound?


ecellent :thumbup1:

i actually think that by you guys doing a wash/wear test first for quality is a great idea , far better to do that than sell any old tat 

roll on new year


----------



## Beats

Sounds spot on Katy! cant wait


----------



## Conscript

Sweet!! Can't wait to fly the UK-M flag! :bounce:


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> ecellent :thumbup1:
> 
> i actually think that by you guys doing a wash/wear test first for quality is a great idea , far better to do that than sell any old tat
> 
> roll on new year


My update was actually prompted by your PM this morning  It caused me to discuss it with Lorian. Will post pics when we get them.



Dizzee! said:


> Sounds spot on Katy! cant wait


Awesome


----------



## Hendrix

Would love a T-shirt. I will happily stride around town, wandering up to strangers shouting ''Look at it, LOOK AT ITTT!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> My update was actually prompted by your PM this morning  It caused me to discuss it with Lorian. Will post pics when we get them.


youve got my personal email :whistling:


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> youve got my personal email :whistling:


Ha ha! Posting a vid soon actually...nothing raunchy though


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> Ha ha! Posting a vid soon actually...nothing raunchy though


you gotta film yourself on your ab roller  now that will be funny haha and its ok to call me a bastard when your doing it :lol:


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> you gotta film yourself on your ab roller  now that will be funny haha and its ok to call me a bastard when your doing it :lol:


Haha...it is actually going to be of the ab roller! Want to check my form  and don't you worry..I've already been cursing you!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> Haha...it is actually going to be of the ab roller! Want to check my form  and don't you worry..I've already been cursing you!


haha good stuff i look forward to seeing it in your journal


----------



## Greenspin

Katy said:


> Ha ha! Posting a vid soon actually...nothing raunchy though


Lol at the latter part of this sentence. But it was necessary... (Cough) Ewen :whistling:


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> haha good stuff i look forward to seeing it in your journal


Cool, will sort it later 



Greenspin said:


> Lol at the latter part of this sentence. *But it was necessary*... (Cough) Ewen :whistling:


Absolutely!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greenspin said:


> Lol at the latter part of this sentence. But it was necessary... (Cough) Ewen :whistling:


haha erm im saying fuk all


----------



## Greenspin

ewen said:


> haha erm im saying fuk all


Lol, well your use of words says it all Im afraid.


----------



## Diegouru

Good news Katy, thanks for the info and the update... Can´t bloody wait!!!!!!


----------



## Hera

Diegouru said:


> Good news Katy, thanks for the info and the update... Can´t bloody wait!!!!!!


Me neither actually :bounce: Ordering them tomorrow morning


----------



## retro-mental

I am gonna start knocking out snide Tee's so come to me , they will be cheaper !!!!


----------



## bowen86

cant wait, keep up the good work guys!


----------



## kites1664

Look forward to getting my hands on some asap


----------



## flinty90

bout fcukin time. i was still riding a penny farthing when this clothing was supposed to be coming out pmsl


----------



## FitzTheMan

If you brought out a clothing range, I would be one of the first to buy a hoodie!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

FitzTheMan said:


> If you brought out a clothing range, I would be one of the first to buy a hoodie!


yeah, 'cos it'd be bound to fit you. You see what I did there? Fitztheman. Oh never mind...


----------



## 44carl44

when are these things going to be hear.


----------



## Hera

44carl44 said:


> when are these things going to be hear.


With Christmas round the corner we have to prioritise other work commitments but at the beginning of next year we'll create a poll for member's to decide the most desired items; e.g. hoodies, vest, t-shirts etc and Lorian will complete building the online shop ready to take orders.

I know everyone keeps asking for an update and probably feel very impatient as clothing was mentioned yonks ago...but that was all before I was able to help out so it will now become a reality....there won't be any more updates now until the New Year.


----------



## wee-chris

sleeveless t shirts and some vest tops for the summer so i can do a bit of posing


----------



## Moonbeam

Whats the deal with the clothing? I can make some t-shirt samples if you like?


----------



## Thunderstruck

My god man just read 2 posts up!!


----------



## latblaster

Will deffo order some when they're ready..


----------



## Moonbeam

Thunderstruck said:


> My god man just read 2 posts up!!


I have.


----------



## bowen86

LOL @ Yonks.

Havent heared that word in ages.


----------



## Diegouru

Any news about clothing???


----------



## fullyloaded

i'm now having to wear a bin liner to train in, due to lack of uk-m vest


----------



## DiggyV

I however already have mine (virtually)

:lol:


----------



## Sharp161

Any chance of slogans on them as well? Im particularly fond of my "Train insane or remain the same" vest


----------



## Hera

Sharp161 said:


> Any chance of slogans on them as well? Im particularly fond of my "Train insane or remain the same" vest


They can be bespoke so whilst some people might want their username on the back I suppose a slogan is ok as long as it isn't pinched from somewhere.


----------



## Hera

MacUK said:


> Did you like my app for adult lounge? Lol
> 
> Who's doing your printing got a mate who owns a printing business


Adult Lounge app? :confused1:

It's a company in the Midlands...we've met them and discussed things...we just need to order some samples to feel confident with the service they offer. If they aren't any good though we'll look into other companies. Please PM with a link to their site just incase


----------



## cas

the t-shirt doesnt have to be stitched, just a print would be good enough for me. i will be going to the gym in it...not on a night out.


----------



## Hera

cas said:


> the t-shirt doesnt have to be stitched, just a print would be good enough for me. i will be going to the gym in it...not on a night out.


I've been following Lorian's lead on the product as he does have high standards and wants the product to reflect that. And to be fair, the delay with all of this has been due to circumstances outside of this forum. I won't update again now until I've ordered the samples.


----------



## broch316

nice one i defo want some clothing looking foreward to seeing it...


----------



## Al n

I'd have a hoodie deffo and I use MP so the sponsorship idea would be a good add.


----------



## Horsfall

can't wait to get kitted out in some UK-M clothing


----------



## liam7200

will it go down to xxs lol im only tiny haha


----------



## adii-taff

liam7200 said:


> will it go down to xxs lol im only tiny haha


x2.


----------



## Suprakill4

Seems like been waiting a liftime for this


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

Any news!!!!


----------



## Steuk

How about uk-m lifting belts? Black belts with uk-m in white on the back?


----------



## Lorian

Steuk said:


> How about uk-m lifting belts? Black belts with uk-m in white on the back?


In theory that's possible.. we'll start with the clothing and see how that progresses first though.


----------



## tprice

if you are gonna make any stringer vests ill buy one


----------



## Steuk

Ok cool.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

when????


----------



## Diegouru

Bump!


----------



## Hera

Diegouru said:


> Bump!


I need to recover from an illness and when I do we'll make some really good headway with this.

It has been my responsibility to sort and unfortunately I have been unwell. When back to full health I promise to get some clothing sorted...it really will be worth the wait though  ... we've identified some really nice clothing and I personally can't wait to have my own.


----------



## 2004mark

Katy... can you put something in your sig notifying members to PM asscrapper regarding account upgrades. There still seems to be some confusion on this matter :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

2004mark said:


> Katy... can you put something in your sig notifying members to PM asscrapper regarding account upgrades. There still seems to be some confusion on this matter :lol:


Might as well go all out and print it in the bottom right hand corner of the new clothing line :whistling:

Just a note, I haven't got a clue why you would suggest that... Insider joke?


----------



## Rykard

Katy said:


> I need to recover from an illness and when I do we'll make some really good headway with this.
> 
> It has been my responsibility to sort and unfortunately I have been unwell. When back to full health I promise to get some clothing sorted...it really will be worth the wait though  ... we've identified some really nice clothing and I personally can't wait to have my own.


hey - get yourself well soon. thought it had been quiet for a while..


----------



## Hera

Rykard said:


> hey - get yourself well soon. thought it had been quiet for a while..


Thank you. I hope to be ok in a few days  It is always really nice for people to wish me well...it really does make a difference. My mum and dad are visiting in about 3 hours so I'll get a nice bug hug (not that Lorian doesn't give me tonnes though  )


----------



## bowen86

Is there anyway we could help Katy with the clothing line that is, not bug hugs.


----------



## MRSTRONG

bowen86 said:


> Is there anyway we could help Katy with the clothing line that is, not bug hugs.


how about designing some logos ?


----------



## Hera

We have logos and we've chosen the clothing. We've just had things going on that have taken priority. That is the only thing that has been holding us back. Whilst clothing is being ordered and printed Lorian will finish the shop website.

I've decided to close this thread for now because the bumps aren't necessary. It is not far from our minds. We haven't forgotten. I know everyone is desperate for these, and are really frustrated that the date for getting them done keeps being put back, but please appreciate that sometimes other things in life can take a greater priority....and recently that has been the case for us.


----------

